# Trek Madone 5.2 suitability for people with less flexibility



## turnbulg (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi All,

I was just wondering about the Trek Madone 5.2 H2 bicycle.

I have read a few reviews and it sounds like a good bike, however a couple of reviews mention that it had an aggressive position on it.

My concern with this is that I have a back problem that cuases me problems if I have to flex forward to much. My current bike with a BG fit has quite a a high stack height,so for my next bike I wanted something with a higher headtube, but I dont want to go as far as the specialized roubaix.

So would the Trek Madone 5.2 H2 be to aggressive for me. Any one else out their with back problems riding the madone 5 series? What do think of this bike?

Cheers
Greg Turnbull


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

I ride the 2012 Madone 4.7 with the H2. If you are in between frame sizes try the longer one where the seat would be more parallel with the handlebar. It's not an aggressive geometry at all. I just don't like the long head tube look of some of the specifically relaxed framed bikes on the market...


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

I would look at the new Trek Domane. I have tried the Madone and found it a solid ride but a little too aggressive for me. The new Domane is being raced in the Tour de France. Give a little more headtube length, longer wheelbase and more stability.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Also try the Giant Defy Advanced....I think two models have different variations primarily using the Ultegra component set. I like the concept of the Domane just have never seen one in person.


----------



## Dietz (Nov 6, 2011)

The "aggressive position" is not specific at all to the 5.2 C H2. The same H2 geometry is found on the 2.1, 2.3, and all other madones labeled with the H2 designation. If you are looking for something that would fit you better, try to find a Madone with the H3 geometry. It is designed to fit those looking for a more comfortable, relaxed road bike. H1 is the race-bred aggressive fit. Trek uses the H2 on their bikes because it is the "happy medium." 

Call around to your local shops and see if they have a Madone 5.2 C H3 in your size in stock.

Good luck,
Andy


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

H2 came into existence as a less aggressive alternative to Trek's traditional road fit (now known as H1). It's a pretty tall head tube with all other traits being the same between them. The Endurance geometry is similar to the H3 but with longer chain stays and a slacker head tube angle. These ride really well if the head tube is not too long for you. H2 is a shorter head tube than Specialized's Roubaix, which is closer to H3.

There are other things to consider, saddle setback for instance. If you ride far behind the pedals this will tax your back flexibility. Another question would be, are your back issues chronic or can they be solved with stretching and core exercises?


----------



## BostonGreg (Apr 18, 2014)

Just purchased my second Trek..the '14 Domane 5.2 in crystal white/trek black. This is some excellent info and I look forward to being a part of this forum. I will post some pics of my new ride once it arrives

Best,
Greg


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Madone is definitely meant for people with more mobility. I recently looked at the domane and the madone. I am pretty flexible and ended up with the madone.

The owner of the LBS worked with me a lot and really helped in the decision. In the end I was really not impressed with the domane's ride ( I wanted to be but I just did not feel it) The madone is awesome - super quick bike and more comfortable than I thought it would be or rather that I would be on it. I have been riding for just a couple of years and thought that I would want a more endurance ride- I guess I was wrong.


----------



## seven (Sep 14, 2006)

Usually older, (generally people with less flexibility), club riders are using "Endurance Race", (used to be called sport touring), models, because of the increased comfort on joints and ligaments, including the ones in your back. I am over 65 and I am very comfortable on my Domane 6.2, especially on longer rides.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

did my first century on the madone (my second century ever) - loved it

TDC North Shore Century by gabedad at Garmin Connect - Details


----------

